# Driver in falling tree accident identified



## MikeyS (Oct 3, 2006)

This happened Sunday Oct 1st, I found out about it when my son called me asked if that was my truck on the news.We were working a few miles from the accident. I can post the link but not sure you can access the whole article.
http://www.tnonline.com/node/73634
Sounds like someone got there Stop and Go mixed up.


----------

